# Brasil ganha navio-laboratório para pesquisas oceanográficas



## abrantes (8 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Redação do Site Inovação Tecnológica
05/03/2009
Brasil ganha navio-laboratório para pesquisas oceanográficas
Navio hidroceanográfico Cruzeiro do Sul.[Imagem: Marinha do Brasil]












Foi apresentado à comunidade científica, nesta quarta-feira, o mais novo navio hidroceanográfico brasileiro, o Cruzeiro do Sul. O navio realizará pesquisas nas áreas de oceanografia física, química e biológica, meteorologia e batimetria.

Pesquisas oceanográficas

Segundo o Ministério da Ciência e Tecnologia, serão disponibilizados cerca de 80 dias de mar por ano à comunidade acadêmico-científica, para atividades e projetos de pesquisa afins.

O projeto LNE tem como propósito dotar o Brasil de mais uma plataforma de coleta de dados oceanográficos, incrementando o embarque de pesquisadores, professores e alunos, de forma sistemática e contínua.

A primeira viagem de trabalho do Cruzeiro do Sul começa na próxima segunda-feira (9), quando ele zarpa para o litoral de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul para servir de base de apoio a pesquisadores de universidades dos dois estados.

Navio-laboratório

O navio é equipado com ecobatímetro monofeixe para grandes profundidades, software para levantamentos hidrográficos automatizados, ADCP (perfilador de correntes, que mede automaticamente perfis verticais da velocidade e direção das correntes oceânicas) e termossalinógrafo, que mede a temperatura e a salinidade da água na superfície do mar, registrando os dados contínua e automaticamente durante os deslocamentos do navio.

Também já se encontra operando uma Estação Meteorológica Automática, equipamento que mede e registra os principais parâmetros meteorológicos na superfície (temperatura do ar, velocidade e direção do vento, temperatura do ar e pressão atmosférica).

Os intervalos para registros gráficos podem ser configurados de acordo com o interesse dos pesquisadores. Essas informações, além de um importante subsídio para as operações do navio, são utilizadas em apoio ao Serviço Meteorológico Marinho, operado pelo Centro de Hidrografia da Marinha (CHM), subordinado à DHN.

Ainda este mês o navio recebe outros equipamentos entre eles um conjunto CTD/Rosette, sensores que medem os principais parâmetros físico-químicos da água do mar, tais como temperatura, salinidade, pressão hidrostática e oxigênio dissolvido.

Pesquisas oceanográficas

Completada a instalação dos equipamentos o navio estará capacitado a realizar pesquisas nas áreas de oceanografia física, química e biológica, meteorologia e batimetria, o que permite o seu emprego nos trabalhos voltados para o desenvolvimento no ambiente marinho.

O Cruzeiro do Sul será operado e mantido pela diretoria de Hidrografia e Navegação (DHN), por intermédio do Grupamento de Navios Hidroceanográficos (GNHo), e com a supervisão técnico-científica do Centro de Hidrografia da Marinha (CHM). Os recursos para a aquisição do navio foram concedidos pela Financiadora de Estudos e Projetos (Finep), com contrapartida da Marinha.

Mais um navio

As pesquisas marinhas desenvolvidas no País terão um reforço significativo com a construção de mais um navio oceanográfico, projetada para os próximos quatro anos. A informação foi dada hoje à tarde, em Niterói (RJ), pelo ministro da Ciência e Tecnologia, Sergio Rezende, ao participar da apresentação do Cruzeiro do Sul.

A nova embarcação teve seu projeto coordenado pelo Centro de Gestão de Estudos Estratégicos (CGEE/MCT) e os recursos necessários para sua construção variam de 80 a US$ 100 mil.

O navio, a ser construído em estaleiro nacional com tecnologia desenvolvida no Brasil, será utilizado para pesquisa nas áreas de física, biologia, geologia e pesca. Guarnecido pela Marinha fará operações no Atlântico Sul e Equatorial, na Zona Econômica Exclusiva e Área Internacional Contígua.

Fonte:
http://www.inovacaotecnologica.com....para-pesquisas-oceanograficas&id=010175090305


----------

